# 180 gallon All Male Malawi Haps & Peacocks



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Finally got around to starting this thread after putting it off for over a year. Here's some info about the tank setup.
TANK START DATE: Summer 2013

SETUP:
Tank (dimensions): 72" x 24" x 24"
Tank (gallons):180 gallons
Substrate: Aragonite sugar sand
Filtration: FX5, Rena XP3 
Filter Media: Ceramic rings, filter wool
Lighting: LED strips
Hours of Lighting: 12 hours
Heater: 300W Hydor in-line Heater
Powerhead: Hydor Koralia Evo (1500 gph)
Air pump/Oxygen Supply: Fusion 700

PARAMETERS:
pH: 8
Temp.: 26 C

FURNISHINGS: Mexican Bowl Rock

Full tank shot with flash:

Full tank shot without flash:


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Here are some pics of the big boys in the tank.

Paratilapia polleni 7"


Protomelas taeniolatus 6"



One eyed Aulonocara hansbaenschi 7"


Albino Strawberry peacock 6"



Copadichromis azureus 5"


Aulonocara maulana Bicolour 5"


Cyrtocara moori 6"



OB Peacock 5"


Firefish 6"


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Dimidichromis compressiceps 8"



2 Clown Loaches and 2 Tiger Botia 5"-7"



Cyphotilapia frontosa Burundi 10"+




Female frontosa holding a new batch of eggs


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Reserved for more pics


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

nice clean look! really nice sand for that setup


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice Tank!! I agree with the last post, awesome sand. I chose the cheaper route with PFS and it doesn't look nearly as nice.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Agreed very nice tank and scape, nice collection of fish too! Lots of my personal favs in there and good camera work. Thanks for the post.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks cool - I appreciate the hard work that goes into a tank like that - good work!!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Where did you get the P. polleni? Cichlid-forums says they're endangered, they must be hard to find?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sidius said:


> Where did you get the P. polleni? Cichlid-forums says they're endangered, they must be hard to find?


Picked mine up from Petland almost a year ago, but I've also seen them at IPU, Roger's, and King Ed's before. Pretty sure I saw some on Wetspot's fish list, listed under the name of Paratilapia bleekeri (old scientific name I guess)?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

How did I miss this thread. Beauty tank Moloto. That orange whatever you want to call it Peacock is ridiculous in a good way  He's so bright.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

Congrats on your tank set-up Moloto..you got some wicked looking fish


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

guppygeorge said:


> Congrats on your tank set-up Moloto..you got some wicked looking fish


Thanks, I'll try to give you guys an update soon, added a few new guys to the tank


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Time to bring this thread back from the dead! Been busy with university/scholarship applications, a new job, and of course, last fall's salmon run. With my new Nikon D5200 I bought on Boxing Day, here are a few new pics. There are a few new guys in here to fill the shoes of the older ones that passed away. Quite a big difference in quality compared to the pics from my first post.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice fish, nice photos!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Forgot about this thread, maybe it's time for an update! Since my last post, I've lost a few of the older guys and have since changed the aragonite sugar sand to pool filter sand like my other tanks. I was getting tired of scooping out the pile of sand at the bottom of my XP3 and FX5 every month or two. 

Pics on the way tomorrow!

Here's an updated stock list. A bunch of fish shown in previous photos have been rehomed or passed away.

HAPS:
Champsochromis caeruleus - Malawi trout
Aristochromis christyi
Sciaenochromis fryer - Electric Blue
Copadichromis chrysonotus
Sciaenochromis fryeri - OB
Fossochromis rostratus
Cyrtocara moori - Blue Dolphin
Otopharynx lithobates 
Nimbochromis venustus

PEACOCKS/MBUNA:
Aulonocara hansbaenschi - Red Shoulder Peacock
Aulonocara hybrid - Lwanda x German Red hybrid 
Aulonocara sp. - Albino Strawberry Peacock
Pseudotropheus acei Ngara Whitetail
Labidochromis caeruleus

OTHER:
Cyphotilapia frontosa
Paratilapia polleni
Synodontis eupterus
Clown loaches
Tiger loaches


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Can one of the mods please close and archive this thread? Some of the links to the photos are missing, probably because I reorganized my photos on Photobucket. I have since started a new thread here:http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...awi-hap-peacock-show-tank-157569/#post1063977


----------

